
Taxpayers Paid Millions to Design a Low-Cost Ventilator for a Pandemic - laurex
https://www.propublica.org/article/taxpayers-paid-millions-to-design-a-low-cost-ventilator-for-a-pandemic-instead-the-company-is-selling-versions-of-it-overseas-
======
thymolu
This is the tip of the iceberg with these sorts of contracts, and many of the
issues aren't specific to ventilators or the current pandemic.

